# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  مقتطفات بسيطة من يوم عاشوراء بالقديح

## I wanna



----------


## عفاف الهدى

تصوير رائع جدا 
وتغطية جدا رائعة 
مأجورين

----------


## I wanna

> تصوير رائع جدا 
> وتغطية جدا رائعة 
> مأجورين




و اخيراً جانا اول رد
عفاف الهدى
شكراً لك على المرور

----------

